# Branch circuit for welder



## wild_horses323 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello,

I need to install a 230V/50A receptacle in a garage to power a welder. It is an attached garage that contains an existing 50A subpanel. The main panel is in the basement of the house. 

The subpanel feeds the following circuits: 2 15A (lighting), 2 115/20A (general), and 2 230V/20A (compressor and misc.).
According to code, can I add the 50A circuit to the subpanel given what is already there? The max load senerio would be compressor running, lights all on, welder running.

Or should I just plan on running a new 50A branch circuit from the main panel out to the garage. If I go this route, will I need a separate disconnect located in the garage for this or is the breaker disconnect in the main panel sufficent?

Thanks


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I would recommend reading through Article 630 in the NEC. This Article is titled Electric Welders.

Chris


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

This article will not help himcalculate if he is exceeding the feeder for the subpanel. What size wire is going to the subpanel, calculate your loads, and do not exceed the ampacity of the feeder. The welder is probably cord and plug connected, so this meets your disconnect rule if feeding from house. If feeding from garage, it is probably within sight so either way you're good. Always make sure a subpanel is wired correctly before coming off of it. If it's done by a diy or jackleg lots of times you'll find improper bonding.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

> This article will not help himcalculate if he is exceeding the feeder for the subpanel.


To know what the load of the welder is we need to know more than just "a 50 amp welder plug". What is the duty cycle of the welder? There is a lot of information in 630 that is useful when installing welders.

Chris


----------

